# 3COM 3c905B not recognized

## Zathras

Hi all, 

I'm experiencing some problems getting my 3COM 3c905B card to work in my gentoo 2.6.32-r7 environment as a second nic:

```
 * Starting eth1

 *   Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface eth1 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)  
```

lspci output:

```
03:00.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 34)
```

The driver should be properly installed. From menuconfig:

```
[*]   3COM cards

  <*>     3c590/3c900 series (592/595/597) "Vortex/Boomerang" support

  <*>     3cr990 series "Typhoon" support
```

dmesg output:

```
[    0.785914] 3c59x 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.785951] 3c59x: Donald Becker and others.

[    0.785979] 0000:03:00.0: 3Com PCI 3c905B Cyclone 100baseTx at (null).

[    1.472562] 3c59x: vortex_probe1 fails.  Returns -22

[    1.473967] 3c59x 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[    1.475388] 3c59x: probe of 0000:03:00.0 failed with error -22
```

Any idea what might be going wrong here?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# lspci -n

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

----------

## Zathras

Hi, thanks for your reply.

lspci -n:

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:2970 (rev 02)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:2972 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 01)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:27d2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 01)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 01)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 01)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev e1)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b8 (rev 01)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:27df (rev 01)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:27c0 (rev 01)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:27da (rev 01)

01:00.0 0200: 1969:1048 (rev b0)

03:00.0 0200: 10b7:9055 (rev 34)
```

output from 70-persistent-net.rules:

```
# PCI device 0x1969:0x1048 (atl1)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1b:fc:b9:4f:46", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x10b7:0x9055 (3c59x)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:50:04:07:22:72", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"
```

I already tried removing the 3c59x PCI device from 70-persistent-net.rules and installing the card again. It didn't help, but as it displays the correct card, it seems to be fine. I put the info back into the 70-persistent-net.rules after that.

----------

## Jaglover

```
[    0.785979] 0000:03:00.0: 3Com PCI 3c905B Cyclone 100baseTx at (null).

[    1.472562] 3c59x: vortex_probe1 fails.  Returns -22

[    1.473967] 3c59x 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[    1.475388] 3c59x: probe of 0000:03:00.0 failed with error -22
```

Seems like an IRQ problem, I'd go int BIOS setup and try to change some PCI settings. Also, try different PCI slot.

----------

## Zathras

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Seems like an IRQ problem, I'd go int BIOS setup and try to change some PCI settings. Also, try different PCI slot.

 

Switched PCI slots and that seems to have done it. Thanks!

----------

## Jaglover

You are welcome!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah nice  :Razz: 

----------

